# Thornbury Golf Centre - A Beginners Story



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 4, 2012)

I've just got home after a very enjoyable first outing to Thornbury Golf Centre, north of Bristol (http://www.thornburygc.co.uk/default.asp) with fellow forumers Jon (Aztecs27), Steve (Swinger) and Craig (Brookesy), it was also another first for me being my introduction to a full 18 hole course - The Marlwood.  Aztecs is a member of the course and kindly invited us to join him for a friendly fourball.

Jon and I arrived at 9:30 to be well prepared for our tee off time at 10:32 and promptly met up with Craig.  First impressions of the course were good, easy to find at 1 mile from the A38 and 10 minutes from the M5 either Jct.14 or Jct.16 depending on your direction of travel.  The long drive up to the car park took us past the first 3 holes including the fairly imposing 3rd (SI.6) which showed a drive up and over a fairly steep slope which Jon told me was one of the few steep climbs on the course.  A good sized practice green separated the car park from the first tee with a nice looking clubhouse beyond.

Inside I found a very impressive and well stocked pro shop with leading brands including the full range of TaylorMade R11S and RBZ Woods and Irons which attracted us like bees round a honey pot.  All the staff were very friendly, helpful and welcoming.  The centre also has a nice 25 bay covered range and a full 18 hole par 3 course - The Severn View, named because of its' outlook over the Severn Estuary.  The bar was well stocked with a good selection of beers, wines and hot drinks.  After a coffee and bacon butty we headed out to the first tee to be joined by Steve at 10.31!  

The weather was not kind to us with it being the coldest day of the year so far meaning that the ground was rock solid and unable to take a tee without the help of previous tee holes.  But although the temperature was low our spirits were high and we were determined to have a good day.  For me as a beginner the majority of holes were very forgiving with wide fairways but with decent challenges including some well placed fairway bunkers, greenside bunkers and a couple lakes that come into play on three holes including the 17th where a good drive will leave you in a narrow gap between both or beyond for the big hitters.  A number of previous players had found the water, evidenced by the balls left behind sitting on top of the frozen surface.  I have to admit to making a couple of my own donations to the course recycling fund.

The general condition of the course was very good without the need for winter mats or greens, fairways and greens were well kept, one bunker was in a poor state but was signed GUR.  Although the frozen ground caused some amusement with solid sand in the bunkers and short pitches seeing the ball bounce 10 feet in the air and mostly running beyond the hole or over the green.  The course opens and closes with Par 5s with the 18th proving to be my favourite hole helped by my best drive of the day.  Worst hole for me was the 16th where out of bounds posts sat just a few feet to the left of the fairway were passed by two drives.

My only real negatives of the course would be that some of the fairways are very close to adjacent ones and there is no halfway house which would have been very welcome in the cold weather.

The end of the round was followed by a welcome and well deserved beer for each and some lunch from a good menu choice.  I can recommend an Omelette and Chunky Chips with a Guinness, whilst watching the Six Nations Rugby on the large TV screen in the bar.  

Despite the weather, including snowfall from 15th onwards, this was a good introduction for me into a members club course and if it wasn't for a 40 minute journey each way, it would be very near the top of my selection list for joining.  I'm looking forward to my next visit!


----------



## Brookesy (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesome review lloyd, completley agree. Cant wait to play the course again in the summer as im sure it will look brilliant.

Thoroughly enjoyed the day, company and course and looking forward to our next outing.


----------



## Captain_Black (Feb 4, 2012)

I would like to come out for a game with you guys when it warms up a bit.
I would have volunteered yesterday, but unfortunately I was working.
Glad you all had a good game.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 4, 2012)

Played there with JonBoy last April and thoroughly enjoyed it - apart from my play which for the most part was worse than rubbish.
Even nicer as, if I remember, there was a par 3 I got a shot on - birdied it for loadsa points......
Just checked it was the 12th SI 7 (playing off 8 back then...)


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 4, 2012)

Cheers for coming down fellas. Working it out, I had more points today than I usually do round there! 

Will definitely have to get a round sorted in march once it thaws out. 

As quick as that though, I may have found a new golfing home for this year so we will have to get it in before the end of march! 

Sent and enquiry email to Gloucester golf club as it's 5 minutes from my house and HDA informs me they've just spent loads on renovation including a brand spanking two tier range and purpose built putting green. 

Reply from club manager backs this up and informs me that the rate for unde 30's this year is Â£325 which includes EGU fees. Â£100 less than I'm currently paying and 20 miles closer. The course has to be half decent for me to jump ship so I'm going to head down one weekend when I'm free to find out wha it's like. 

For all the plus points, I can put up with a slightly less quality course, so hopefully I will fit the bill.


----------



## Brookesy (Feb 4, 2012)

Sounds good mate, always a good sign when a course spends alot of money on improving the course especially in this tough financial climate.

Think of the savings of petrol too!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 4, 2012)

Brookesy said:



			Sounds good mate, always a good sign when a course spends alot of money on improving the course especially in this tough financial climate.

Think of the savings of petrol too!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Just done an image search and found a few good pics of the course: http://www.geograph.org.uk/search.php?i=28531260

I've seen better courses, but looks ok and apparently there's some cool dramatic holes as the course is on the side of a hill. Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 4, 2012)

I have heard good reports about the Gloucester Golf Club, I think the improvements have come as a result of breaking away from their link with the nearby hotel.  I guess they are now free to make their own choices and probably gone through an ownership change.  Although I'm not sure about the latter.  When I went there in October there was a lot of work going on.  As well as the posh new range and practice green that you mentioned, they were due to modernise the interior of the clubhouse.  The only downsides when compared to Thornbury for you that I can think of are a smaller clubhouse and a less pleasant setting.  There are nice views of the surrounding hillsides but whereas you've got Severn View at Thornbury, you've got M5 view at Gloucester.  Also, there as been a number of crime issues at the club over the years as it's close to an area of the City that's even less desirable than Kingsway!  :ears:

Having said that, I may well be taking a look myself again soon.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 4, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			I have heard good reports about the Gloucester Golf Club, I think the improvements have come as a result of breaking away from their link with the nearby hotel.  I guess they are now free to make their own choices and probably gone through an ownership change.  Although I'm not sure about the latter.  When I went there in October there was a lot of work going on.  As well as the posh new range and practice green that you mentioned, they were due to modernise the interior of the clubhouse.  The only downsides when compared to Thornbury for you that I can think of are a smaller clubhouse and a less pleasant setting.  There are nice views of the surrounding hillsides but whereas you've got Severn View at Thornbury, you've got M5 view at Gloucester.  Also, there as been a number of crime issues at the club over the years as it's close to an area of the City that's even less desirable than Kingsway!  :ears:

Having said that, I may well be taking a look myself again soon.
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky git! All the bad press about Kingsway is made up!  Well...we've not experienced any problems in 4 years.

Good points though. Still some views to be had, even if the M5 is part of those views. Not arsed about a smaller less-nice club house if it means saving a couple of hundred quid a year as long as the golf is good (I'd miss the omelette though!)


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 5, 2012)

Have you guys considered Brickhampton I was a member there until emigrating north.
Was really good relaxed members club with plenty of comps and the spa course was maturing nicely


----------



## BramallMac (Feb 5, 2012)

Sent and enquiry email to Gloucester golf club as it's 5 minutes from my house and HDA informs me they've just spent loads on renovation including a brand spanking two tier range and purpose built putting green. 

For all the plus points, I can put up with a slightly less quality course, so hopefully I will fit the bill.[/QUOTE]

Back in 1996/7 I lived in Yate and in the Summer my work colleagues and I played Thornbury GC on a Wednesday evening after work.  The Twilight rate was a bargain at the time.  A fine course, but very young back then.  

We played Gloucester CC a coupld of times as well and I remember thinking it was very good.  Front 9 flat, but once you get up the hill there are some terrific holes and views.  The 18th straight down the slope is a cracker.

My favourite by a mile round there was Cotswold Edge - I loved that back 9.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 5, 2012)

pbrown7582 said:



			Have you guys considered Brickhampton I was a member there until emigrating north.
Was really good relaxed members club with plenty of comps and the spa course was maturing nicely
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I use the range there, but have not played the course (yet). But from what I can see, the course looks flat and uninspiring. Hopefully I'm proved wrong, but Gloucester is still favourable as it's so close. Plus Brickhampton isn't cheap.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 5, 2012)

pbrown7582 said:



			Have you guys considered Brickhampton I was a member there until emigrating north.
Was really good relaxed members club with plenty of comps and the spa course was maturing nicely
		
Click to expand...

Yes, like Aztecs, I also use the range there and I'm also in a course of lessons with one of the Pro's there.  I've played the 9 hole Glevum course a few times and plan to play the 18 hole Spa soon.  I like the club and it's a serious consideration for me, but I'm not rushing into any decisions for my first membership.  Also considering Naunton Downs which has a good reputation but is a bit of a distance from home.  Cotswold Hills is very close to home, I haven't really thought about it too much as it comes across as an 'old school' sort of club, and is more expensive.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 5, 2012)

I can understand concerns of flat uninspiring course and it's definately flat compared to Gloucester and Naunton Downs and also wasn't cheap some good holes and a bit of bland use of ex farm land but worth a game.
The range is great and convient late night opening and some good teaching pros.
Cotswold hills has always been a traditionalist bastion IMO.

.


----------



## Swinger (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice review. I share the same sentiments. 

Thanks for the nice day out guys. Very enjoyable. I've not seen so many orange golf balls in one day before except in a pro shop!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 6, 2012)

pbrown7582 said:



			I can understand concerns of flat uninspiring course and it's definately flat compared to Gloucester and Naunton Downs and also wasn't cheap some good holes and a bit of bland use of ex farm land but worth a game.
The range is great and convient late night opening and some good teaching pros.
Cotswold hills has always been a traditionalist bastion IMO.

.
		
Click to expand...

I love the range at Brickhampton but depending on what Gloucester have done with their renovations, I may defact to their range for practice if the facilities are comparable, again due to the distance from my house. 

I'm also hoping that because it's brand new, they might have true strike mats. 

Cotswold Hills is a lovely course, but too traditionalist and clique-y (and expensive!) for me. 

I have a free round upcoming at Brickhampton so I will reserve judgement until I've played but I'm finding it hard to see past the Â£300 that Gloucester want from me at the minute! The course is going to have to be horrible for me to not join I think.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 6, 2012)

Â£300 is a tremendous deal hope the course delivers for you too. and with a brand new range on your doorstep more time there than travelling an added bonus.

enjoy


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 6, 2012)

pbrown7582 said:



			Â£300 is a tremendous deal hope the course delivers for you too. and with a brand new range on your doorstep more time there than travelling an added bonus.

enjoy
		
Click to expand...

That's the hope. I'm sure it's going to be too good to be true and the course will end up being horrific. lol.


----------

